# Bait Debate



## iceman09 (Jan 13, 2009)

*Minnows Or other?*​
Other228.57%Minnows571.43%


----------



## iceman09 (Jan 13, 2009)

There's a very large debate in my town about which set up is best for 'gills.
A lot of the older fellows use minnows and a plain hook. but i have had the best success with a Lindy fatboy and a couple waxworms. But the older guys wont let me be. I've tried a minnow but have came up with just little pike.
even the large school of crappies i tied into didn't even take a minnow

feedback?


----------



## nathan00 (Jun 17, 2009)

iceman09 said:


> There's a very large debate in my town about which set up is best for 'gills.
> A lot of the older fellows use minnows and a plain hook. but i have had the best success with a Lindy fatboy and a couple waxworms. But the older guys wont let me be. I've tried a minnow but have came up with just little pike.
> even the large school of crappies i tied into didn't even take a minnow
> 
> feedback?


dude i agree i am 9 but i know a lot i live in oklahoma i will catch a crapie with a minnow perch will eat them to but i"ll use chunks of earthworms.


----------

